# Rumored Imperial Assassin's statline.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So this statline has been floating about, and said to be baseline stats for Imperial Assassins.

I would assume they would be arriving with the Q1 Grey Knight codex.

WS:8 BS:8 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:7 A:4 Ld:10 SV:4+/4+i

Move thru cover
Fleet
Fearless

Thats quite the upgrade from what we have now, and is taking into account the new high BS rules from the 5th rulebook. I would assume that once dressed up with the various Assassin Clade special rules and equipment these folks would be quite nasty.

Obviously this needs to be taken with the usual large dose of salt.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ws8? Shit, he will turn most lords to piles of flesh.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

That stat line does seem insanely high...

Then again, if the rumors are true about not being able to run them with GK's then I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i think i'll take a shovelful of salt with that instead of the usual pinch


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Already covered in the =I= thread.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oops, my bad.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds about right. It is an assassin after all, they DO specialise in killing people.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still am confused why there is no infiltrate or stealth rules for him. They would make perfect sense.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is a wargame; they all specialize in killing shit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit that would be so fucking awesome... I wish it is true, but the points cost for that guy would be insane...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem that bad after all a 10 man unit of khornate marines or berzerkers would still squish him. even regular CSM would stand a chance of killing one if it only killed 2-3 before they could retaliate.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I still am confused why there is no infiltrate or stealth rules for him. They would make perfect sense.


Different assassins might get different rules. Or they might have a super version of it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

But one of the main principles of assassins is to attack unseen. Surely with a plain assassin the idea of striking from the shadows (stealth) whilst being close to the target (infiltrate) makes sense?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll point out again that it is the rumoured 'Baseline' assassin stats. As said, the different cults may not have been factored into it, so the special rules could be different for each one.

Death cult could work for that shown as they are the bog standard 'rush in kill stuff' assassins, whereas Callidus could get the polymorph rule for hiding in a unit and so forth...


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

if this true then...
half my small point army in a single man
yay:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

_WS:8 BS:8 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:7 A:4 Ld:10 SV:4+/4+i

Move thru cover
Fleet
Fearless_

High WS means fuck all. You can have WS 1000000 and your still only hitting on 3+, and getting hit on 5+.
Stupidly high BS means fuck all. Basically, your going to hit, unless you smashed a mirror over the face of a black cat whilst standing under a ladder on friday the 13th. Your only getting 1 shot anyway so whoop-de-doo.
Other stats are crap. 4+inv means nothing, as a vindicare will be in cover anyway. A stray missile will insta-kill him. For the other assassins in combat, PF's will rape them. In fact, anything will rape them.


But the biggest giveaway is the special rules. No stealth? No infiltrate? No scouts?


I call bullshit on this one. Sounds like a 10-year-old with nothing better to do than start rumours claiming to be the head honcho of GW.
Pinch of salt? Ill take a bucket full of acid with this one.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> _WS:8 BS:8 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:7 A:4 Ld:10 SV:4+/4+i
> 
> Move thru cover
> Fleet
> ...


Agreed. Also, I really think it will be pure GK with no Inquisitors, so I really don't see Assassins fitting in all that well.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

WS and BS are too high.

Higher than that of the Phoenix Lords and Various Marine characters.

Why would a bog standard assassain be a better fighter than Abbadon or Calgar?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Because, sometime between picking his nose and crapping his pants, some little dipshit 10 year old decided it was a good idea.


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well with the upward trend of awesomeness IG to Space Wolves to Blood Angels to Dark Eldar I would not be surprised by anything really


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I simply don't believe these stats...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

It's either - 

A) Bullshit and those stats don't mean anything or
B) If they are true expect to pay +300 points plus


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm with cheese on this one, the stat lines (whether bollocks or not) aren't that impressive!


----------



## Deco (Nov 11, 2010)

??? in thought this was for a new assassin novel. mistake!!!!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Imperious said:


> It's either -
> 
> A) Bullshit and those stats don't mean anything or
> *B) If they are true expect to pay +300 points plus*


*facepalm*

I dont know why you would pay 300+ points for those stats.
I wouldn't even pay 50 points for a model with those stats.

T4 2W and 4+ will drop like a fly, especially with all the S8+ weaponry in the current metagame and no EW.

Would want to have some fairly serious special rules if i was going to spend more than 50 points on it.

Compare the Assassin to Marbo for example, and look at his kit and stats.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to agree with cheese as a single stand alone model these stats are only moderately effective, considering A)A nob or PF champ will instant give it. B)A ten man marine squad will kill it in a single volley of rapid firing. Seriously 300pts have you seen the stats of 300pt HQ's these guys often have 2+ armor save or 5+str 5+ power weapon attacks. As a base line stat for a assassin their is nothing over powered about the stats themselves, by may become over powered depending on wargear.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I dont know why you would pay 300+ points for those stats.
> I wouldn't even pay 50 points for a model with those stats.
> ...


I never said he was worth 300 points. I was merely stating with a statline like that he's going to cost a lot of points...


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Nah these assasins are going to be cheaper then the previous one according to the continued rumour windmill. The real problem is if the sniper one (can't remember name) still gets a whole 3D6 for pentrating, plus rending rules, plus the hard to see rules he has.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I can't see them being much cheaper. Marbo is kind of an assassin with lesser stats and lot more vulnerable. He weighs in @ 65 pts, has decent wargear, and good chunk of special rules. The "rumored" statline for the assassin is very close to a Phoenix lord and that's without knowing what kind of rules/wargear he has. I'd be shocked if the assassin's points didn't go up significantly from the previous cost.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah but they can't join up with units, so one squad rapid fires and it dies. Only the vindicare right now can be run with any real effect, and that's because of it super penetrating things. Marbo also has the ability to be placed anywhere without scattering and then droping the demolition pack the turn it shows up.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 6, 2010)

These guys are going to be ridiculious.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep they will do what their meant to do kill the enemy's big cheese then snuff it while causing collateral damage.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not buying this at all. So far, Mephiston has the most uber stat line. I simply cannot believe these things would be better than a chapter master or the legendary heroes of the various marine chapters.
And yes, the special abilities don't add up with what we have seen in past editions.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Before the Dark Eldar Codex, I would be inclined to agree with you. But now that they have released it, I'd say pretty much anything is possible.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Just some Vindicare love for you guys 

Exitus weapons are said to be AP:1
Both a rifle (sniper) and pistol come as standard equipment
Weapon ranges are said to be unchanged
Unlimited special Exitus ammo types are now available: ~Apparently the Imperium sends Vindicares into the field with ammo clips now!
-Hellfire (wounds on a 2+)
-Turbo Penetrator (doubles wounds, 4d6 penetration)
-Shield Breaker (victim loses invulnerables for the rest of the game)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe a Terminator with a Storm Shield just pissed himself in fear.

Take out their Land Raider transport with your shot that averages a penetration against anything (if it stays at 4D6) and then execute any son of a bitch that emerges from the wreckage...muahahahaha


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn if thats true.... *plots to defiantely have an =I= army with one*


----------

